# North MB and Little River hot redfish bite



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

The speckled trout have not started up yet but there is a nice redfish bite going strong around North Myrtle Beach and the Little River, SC creeks.

Boaters I've talked to have caught double-digits redfish in the 27 to 30 inch class each day this week. The redfish are in a transitional pattern moving between their winter and springtime haunts. In a couple of weeks as the water warms these redfish will be up around the lower Brunswick County bridges. 

The angler pictured below is Shaw Williams, he and Lauch Martin caught 32 redfish yesterday. The SC redfish limit is 3 fish with a 15 to 23 inch slot, but most of the folks I know going now are catch and release, waiting on the trout.

North MB anglers putting the smackdown on nice redfish


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

that is a beautiful specimen! wow!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

leopard fish LOL, nice. I am heading down in a couple weekends. I might hit that up. Any catching from the shores or do you need a boat?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

my seven year old boy said its low tide!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

that'll bring a tear to your eye


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

pretty fish!


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

spydermn, right now the boaters are doing better but if you are waiting for a couple of weekends you might in good shape from shore. the reds will move to the areas around the bridges as the water warms. 
i know a lot about shore fishing that area, feel free to PM me or email.
[email protected]


----------



## birdog (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm new to fishing redfish and was looking for some help. The Cherry Grove marshes are right behind our place. I've paddled around the creeks in the marsh in a kayak looking for schools of redfish, but only found a few individuals that I managed to spook. I'd like to get them on light spinning gear or with my fly rod.
Is it worth looking in this area? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

